# HDD uguali; heads, sectors, cylinders diversi [RISOLTO]

## Djuly

ho tra le mani una macchina con due hdd ide identici maxtor diamond 9 8mb di buffer da 80 gb..

avevo intenzione di creare una installazione partendo direttamente con il raid 1.

però sia fdisk che il kernel mi dan problemi a vedere l'hdd..

ovvero il primo hdd (/dev/hda) me lo vede con 255 heads, 63 sectors e 9964 cilindri

il secondo, invece, è visto correttamente, risiede sul secondo canale (/dev/hdc) e lo vede come:

16 heads, 63 sectors, 158816 cilindri

visto che già una installazione è andata fallita del raid e anche perchè poi in questo modo cambiando i settori le partizioni cambiano leggermente di dimensione e quindi nel join delle partizioni gemelle ho un errore di dimensione che automaticamente mi scarta...

non riesco nemmeno a copiare la tabella delle partizioni dal secondo al primo disco...

ho cercato vari post e mi sembra che sul primo canale ide spesso molti hdd grandi han 255 heads... 

il bios della scheda madre è aggiornato ed è asus a7v880..

come posso risolvere questo problema, sono disperatoooo ?!  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Djuly on Wed Sep 29, 2004 9:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gutter

 *Djuly wrote:*   

> ho tra le mani una macchina con due hdd ide identici maxtor diamond 9 8mb di buffer da 80 gb..
> 
> avevo intenzione di creare una installazione partendo direttamente con il raid 1.
> 
> però sia fdisk che il kernel mi dan problemi a vedere l'hdd..
> ...

 

Hai provato a mettere gli HD sullo stesso canale, invece che su canali separati?

----------

## Djuly

a quanto ho capito il bios mappa tutti gli hdd sul primo canale come 255 heads e 63 sectors,

quindi a sto punto dovrei rimappare il secondo?! nonostante che il secondo abbia informazioni corrette?!

gli hdd per avere un raid funzionante ad hoc li teniamo su due canali diversi come master...

EDIT: se disabilito nel bios LBA?!Last edited by Djuly on Wed Sep 29, 2004 7:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

 *Djuly wrote:*   

> ha quanto ho capito il bios mappa tutti gli hdd sul primo canale come 255 heads e 63 sectors,
> 
> 

 

Questa cosa mi sembra strana ?!? in questo modo il problema lo avresti qualunque coppia di HD monti.

 *Djuly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gli hdd per avere un raid funzionante ad hoc li teniamo su due canali diversi come master...

 

Era per fare una prova, nel senso che sei sicurissimo che gli HD siano perfettamente identici, cioè hanno la stessa serie?

----------

## Djuly

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Djuly wrote:*   a quanto ho capito il bios mappa tutti gli hdd sul primo canale come 255 heads e 63 sectors,
> 
>  
> 
> Questa cosa mi sembra strana ?!? in questo modo il problema lo avresti qualunque coppia di HD monti.
> ...

 

si si, gli hdd sono stati maniacalmente controllati visto che l'essedi mi aveva venduto un hdd USATO spacciandomelo per NUOVO (-perchè non è imballato l'hdd ?!"la bustina mi si è rotta..." - poi dentro l'hdd c'era una partizione....   :Mad:  - cmq ho preteso la sostituzione con uno nuovo imballato)

gli hdd sono IDENTICI 6Y080P0...

----------

## gutter

Appurato che gli HD sono identici  :Smile: 

Ti ripeto mi sembra strano che la mainboard ti rimappi così gli HD, hai controllato se nel manuale della MB c'è un riferimento a questo!!!

Puoi provate a settare manualmente nel bios i valori corretti per i due HD, tutte le mainboard permettono di farlo.

In pratica devi togliere [AUTO] e specificare settori, cilindri e testine.

----------

## Djuly

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Appurato che gli HD sono identici 
> 
> Ti ripeto mi sembra strano che la mainboard ti rimappi così gli HD, hai controllato se nel manuale della MB c'è un riferimento a questo!!!
> 
> Puoi provate a settare manualmente nel bios i valori corretti per i due HD, tutte le mainboard permettono di farlo.
> ...

 

il problema è che posso scegliere solo tra auto e disabled....

i cilindri e roba varia nn le posso impostare...

----------

## Djuly

ho disabilitato LBA e ora il kernel mi vede il primo hdd identico al secondo

FINALMENTE

però c'è un però... l'fdisk me lo vede ancora come 255 heads e 16 sectors...

devo formattare a basso livello?!

----------

## Djuly

FUNZIONA..

ho risolto tutto da me.. eheheh ora cambio il titolo...

però avevo nello stesso tempo attivato OS PNP nel bios

ma senza LBA andrà male qualcosa?

----------

